# Shooting at home



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I'd like to start working on my form a little at home. What do you guys recommend for for an inexpensive blank bale/butt?
LeBaron and Basspro both have something for about $45.00, (sort of a lower end "Block"), but I do wonder how well they will stand up.

Thanks,

crunch


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

Hard to beat the bag style targets for something like that.
Bass pro also has a $30 dollar bag.
Yellow Jackets are pretty good too at around $45


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep at that price range, get a bag and fill it with grocery bags and shrink wrap. The stuff they use for holding pallettes together works best. I get my grocery bags from the bin at the grocery store that people drop off for recycling.


----------



## SuphanXP (Jan 1, 2010)

Old Clothes in a burlap bag works well too. Just remove any buttons or zippers first and stuff them in, not in layers just eratically. Worked great for me in my garage.


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

If you can get a 50 pound rice bag, usually made of some type of galss material.I have gone to Asian restaurants for this. No problem getting one.

Go to a window, screen repair shop and ask them to keep the trimmings and stuff them in the bag. Works like plastic grocery bags that are getting pretty rare to find.
Good luck.


----------



## lornix (May 28, 2010)

I bought 3 straw bales locally for around $20. I have them stacked and I just pin square pieces of cardboard to the bales for targets. I have a couple of old office cubicle dividers behind them in case of an arrow going stray on me. 

I move the cardboard targets around the bales to give different heights and angles etc. My back yard allows me a 30 yard shot so it works out well enough for me - I'm a novice shooter.


----------

